# Which sex is better homers? Male of female???



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

Which sex of pigeon are has better homing instincts than the other?could you please help me?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

both sexes of homing pigeons can be good at homing... what do you need help with?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Male pigeons home faster to new eggs...Girls will fly through walls to get back to their babies.....And sometimes,this could be reversed....You will have to race the birds,and see who RESPONDS better to what you have them set up at the time..I had a male many years ago,he was hell bent to get home to his 3 or 4 day old eggs.....At 10 days or more,he just came home.....Alamo


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> both sexes of homing pigeons can be good at homing... what do you need help with?


im having problems since before where my bird both male and female go to some one else's loft...but most of the time they are the cocks who goes to others loft where they are caught and never to return again....so if im going to race my birds which sex will be better?i think the hens are better


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ishae_clanx said:


> im having problems since before where my bird both male and female go to some one else's loft...but most of the time they are the cocks who goes to others loft where they are caught and never to return again....so if im going to race my birds which sex will be better?i think the hens are better


the cock goes to a different loft ...how do you know? maybe hawk just took most of you cock birds ... all you birds should come home ..unless they dont feel good at home, they'll try to find a new one


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ishae_clanx said:


> im having problems since before where my bird both male and female go to some one else's loft...but most of the time they are the cocks who goes to others loft where they are caught and never to return again....so if im going to race my birds which sex will be better?i think the hens are better


If you get your birds young enough to settle to your place they should stay.. an adult pigeon will fly off to go back to where he was raised.


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

we have a very different way of pigeon racing here in our area..for example a pigeon of the other loft goes to your loft it will be then considered yours...im not joking...they have a term for that here called "daggit". or when other birds are flying you fly your own birds and when your birds lands on your loft and be able to attract birds from the other loft to land on your loft you can catch the other loft's bird and it will be yours...that how it works here so i would like my pigeons to land on my loft no on other else's loft


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

just saw taking on tyson episode 5....they said pigeon wars...yah that the way we run things here hehhe sometimes they even slingshot the neighboring loft's pigeons once they land on your coop so that it wont be able to return home...the pigeon will then be cooked hehehe


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There isn't a difference. They are just motivated by different things. In young bird racing, you will have birds that follow the wrong crowd, and sex does not make a difference. In old bird racing, they should all be motivated to come back to the nest, and they should have the experience to not go to someone else's loft. Make sure all of your birds are mated before you send them on a race. If you send singles, they will more tempted to follow others' birds to find a mate. Your best bet will be with birds on eggs or babies, of either sex.

We do not play that game with our homers. Only with Domestic Flights and Highfliers, which have pretty much no homing ability at all, so it makes the game easier and more worthwhile to play. I would be extremely pissed if someone trapped my bird and did not notify me to give it back. Especially with my racers.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

On extreme longer distances hen seems to do better than the cocks. Unfortunately that might just be anecdotal.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

ishae_clanx said:


> we have a very different way of pigeon racing here in our area..for example a pigeon of the other loft goes to your loft it will be then considered yours...im not joking...they have a term for that here called "daggit". or when other birds are flying you fly your own birds and when your birds lands on your loft and be able to attract birds from the other loft to land on your loft you can catch the other loft's bird and it will be yours...that how it works here so i would like my pigeons to land on my loft no on other else's loft


I don't like that game. I call it "stealing." This pigeon war also occurs in New York using Flying Flights. Other countries might use Thief pouter to lure birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

In the Sun City Million Dollar Race most of the birds are Hens.I read 50 to 1 Hens to cocks. Same with the top prizes, 50 to 1.


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

ERIC K said:


> In the Sun City Million Dollar Race most of the birds are Hens.I read 50 to 1 Hens to cocks. Same with the top prizes, 50 to 1.


yah...i think hens are much more loyal to their coops than cocks...cocks sometimes easily get tempted by other hens LOL hahahaha.....especially when hens have eggs..they are better homers


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I hate to BUST everyone`s bubble here !! But,as you will notice the for sale pigeons,that are available,on line or in ads by big time lofts,there are many,many,many Champion Cocks for sale.....There is one reason for this,and one reason ONLY.....There are alot of Champion cocks,because they are easier to breed(Nothing is easy in this sport),but cocks are FLOWN on widowhood,so there is Always going to be more cocks for sale...As for the HENS,nobody in their RIGHT MIND,will sell a champion HEN,unless you have $20K or more to pay for her...I have looked at ads,and birds at auction for many years,and there is only a handfull of great hens sold each year.....Ask SFL on here,and he will tell you the same !!!.....Alamo

PS:One of my best friends here was buying SURE BET stock...I asked him how many cocks do you have out of the SB line...He said 6....How many hens have you bought out of SB lines...He said ZERO.....They sell for $2,000 +......The cocks I pay $300 to $500 each for.....I told him he was better off buying the one hen,and only one cock...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

Alamo said:


> I hate to BUST everyone`s bubble here !! But,as you will notice the for sale pigeons,that are available,on line or in ads by big time lofts,there are many,many,many Champion Cocks for sale.....There is one reason for this,and one reason ONLY.....There are alot of Champion cocks,because they are easier to breed(Nothing is easy in this sport),but cocks are FLOWN on widowhood,so there is Always going to be more cocks for sale...As for the HENS,nobody in their RIGHT MIND,will sell a champion HEN,unless you have $20K or more to pay for her...I have looked at ads,and birds at auction for many years,and there is only a handfull of great hens sold each year.....Ask SFL on here,and he will tell you the same !!!.....Alamo
> 
> PS:One of my best friends here was buying SURE BET stock...I asked him how many cocks do you have out of the SB line...He said 6....How many hens have you bought out of SB lines...He said ZERO.....They sell for $2,000 +......The cocks I pay $300 to $500 each for.....I told him he was better off buying the one hen,and only one cock...


i think so too


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That's why I will never fly widowhood. I think it is quite sexist and a waste of the hens' potential. I do plan to try out double widowhood though.


----------

